# Battlefield 3 Beta Swamped with Glitches, DICE Says Full Version is Already Polished



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 3 Beta Swamped with Glitches, DICE Says Full Version is Already Polished*











Just this last week, _Battlefield 3_ began its long-anticipated beta across three platforms. After months, if not years of hype, many were shocked to see what has been perhaps one of the most bug-ridden high-profile beta experiences in a long time. However, not all is lost, as it appears that DICE is well ahead and has a much more stable version in their laboratory.

DICE Community Manager, Daniel Matros, has posted a comment on Twitter which confirms that the beta version runs on older code, which explains its instability, numerous glitches, and visuals that many have considered disappointing. The post states:_A lot of what you are seeing in the BETA doesn’t exist in the main game already. 1st Party submissions mean we couldn’t give a version of the latest code in the BETA but the retail game is well ahead of what you are seeing now with a lot more bug fixes already in place._​After playing the beta for over five hours, I have personally encountered bugs and glitches of all types, ranging from clipping issues, to visual phenomena. Surprisingly, some of the same squad issues that plagued _Battlefield 1943_ are back in this latest addition to the series, such as voice chat completely cutting out, and parties being split after a round ends. A patch was released yesterday which addressed the prevalent ground clipping issue on Operation Metro, and appears to have cleaned up the problem nicely. However, there are still plenty of issues left that drag down what is otherwise a remarkable experience, and it’s hard to imagine them all being ironed out in a single revision. Feedback so far has been largely negative due to these issues, and rest assured DICE is working diligently to address them before they compete with _Call of Duty_ heading into the holiday season.

What has your experience been in _Battlefield 3_‘s beta so far?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Try this glitch :


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

When I posted this I had yet to play the beta, over this weekend I did download it and there are way to many glitches. There is a question that is lingering in the back of my mind if Dice already had a finished and well polished product then why release this buggy trash? 

I might be coming on a little harsh here but if your hyping the game and saying your going to wipe the floor with COD then it would seem to me you would release a stable beta that would justify the hype. I have an uneasy feeling that many are going to be disappointed with the console version but for now I'll give Dice the benefit of the doubt.

Thanks for the vid Dan :rofl:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Well a beta is intentionally designed to be a bug test, so you could argue that a Beta without bugs isnt a beta either, so I dont worry about it. A few hundred thousand testers all spending a few hours a day will find bugs much better than a test team can.

As for wiping the floor with CoD, well EA have specifically gone on record stating they wont beat it in sales and dont expect to be in direct competition as the games are really quite different in terms of what they are trying to do. They do state it will be the best battlefield ever however, so I think the truth will be told on the merit of that comment.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I understand that but my point is they claim to have a more "polished" product than they should have released that as a beta so the gaming community could have put it through it's paces to see if there are still some bugs that needed to be worked out.

I'm sorry Dan I should have been more clear when I said wipe the floor with COD I wasn't referring to sales I was referring to what EA's CEO John Riccitiello has been saying since April of this year.



> We have the superior game engine, a superior development studio, and a flat out superior game.


Again I apologize for the confusion, I have no doubt in terms of sales COD will kill BF3 due the size of it's fanbase.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I for one have always considered BF superior to CoD, I havent enjoyed a CoD game much since the less than mega popular CoD3. I actually agree with him in that respect but more people will disagree so I guess it would depend on what the individual wants. Sales would suggest he is wrong, while I know many who would say he speaks sense.

Its as black and white as audio preferences really. You make a good point though, if they already have a better product than what is shown in the Beta, then of what use is the beta in the first place. I guess all we can do is wait till the game is released and see what happens. No doubt the aircraft camping issues will not have been addressed.


----------

